# Help! Dropped iBook, won't turn on!!



## mixie (Feb 5, 2005)

My boyfriend dropped my ibook G4 from a few feet up. It was on at the time, and when I tried to use it, it was really slow. I tried to restart it but it wouldn't so I tried to just turn it off by pushing the power button. That didn't work either. I was on my way out of town for the weekend, so I just shut it and left. When I got home, I opened it and it just stayed on the blue screen, you know, the one right before before it shows the apple logo and then starts up. I have tried what I've seen on other support forums( pressing different keycombos, I can't remember what they were specifically) and nothing has worked. I'm pretty sure it's not a problem with the battery or the power supply, because the green light comes on when I plug in the power adapter. I really need help, I don't think this is covered by my warranty, unless I can convince them it is a manufacturing defect! PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

sorry, but i think your ibook is hosed. most likely cracked the mobo. but if your luck, something got dissconected, but i doubt it. at this point, you are going to have to take it to an apple repair center and have them look at it.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

So the computer is completely off? Can you explain exactly what the computer does when you press the power button? Can you hear the computer doing anything?

If it does not do anything, then you have a hardware issue. As sinclair_tm said, it could be damaged parts, or a loosened/disconnected connector.


----------



## LEddy (Mar 26, 2005)

I have two things for you to try.

1. Remove the battery over night.
Then put it back in & try to start your Ibook.

2. Zap Pram.
To do this you may need some help.
If you will let your boy friend near your Ibook.
He could help.
You will have to hold down the following key's Apple, Ctrl and P, R, & then start your Ibook.
Let it Chime 4 or 5 times.

I hope that one of these will help.

LEddy


----------



## mixie (Feb 5, 2005)

When I turn it on, it makes the noise like normal, then it goes to a light blue screen, and doesn't go past that. I took it to some techie guys at my mom's work (she's a university professor) and they took it apart but didn't find anything wrong just by looking at it, so I'm going to take it to the apple store. luckily, I got the applecare extended warranty, which covers damage inflicted by the owner...I hope they can fix it! thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

gotta love applecare. good luck, and let us know what was the problem when you find out, i'm a little courious


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

AppleCare is great. Without something like it, hardware issues can get expensive, especially for laptops.


----------

